# The Marshallforum Rules



## Alex

First off, we expect you to be courteous to others and to know the rules BEFORE you post. We don’t accept not knowing the rules as an excuse for breaking them. While we encourage debate, you must disagree with others in a respectful manner.

If you post in a manner that appears to be intentionally rude to others, or if you remain engaged in an argument by continuing to post on a thread in an argumentative fashion, you can expect that the moderators and administrators will take action.

The RULES:

1. We do not allow any posts that contain vulgar, obscene or indecent language or images; bigoted, hateful or racially/sexually offensive statements; has content that advocates illegal activity or discusses illegal activities with the intent to commit them; language that defames, abuses or threatens others; advertising or any form of commercial solicitation and/or material that is not approve by the site administrator.

2. We do not allow posts, avatars or signatures that have sexual, religious or political content. You cannot get into areas involving religion or faith, etc. If you’re not sure whether your post might be interpreted by us as “political” or "religious", do not post it!

3. We don’t allow rudeness towards, or arguing with, the administrators or moderators of the site. If you have a problem with a moderator, you can contact the administrator directly to discuss. Posting in public to complain about a moderator or administrator will get you an infraction/ban.

4. As a member, you AGREE not to post or upload NSFW content anywhere on the site. By "Not Safe For Work" (NSFW) content, we mean the following anywhere on MarshallForum.com (forums/signatures/gallery/albums/social groups/avatars/etc):

- Violent or disturbing content
- Strategically covered nudity
- Lewd, provocative or see-through poses
- Close-ups of breasts, buttocks, or crotches
- Crude or indecent language, including adult stories
- Sexual tips or advice
- Sexual fetish sites (e.g. foot fetish content)
- Adult toys, products or sexual aids
- Ads or links to external sites containing adult content

5. We don't allow discussion or promotion of other topically-related online forums, blogs or groups. In other words, the use of the MF forums to obtain free advertising or to promote other websites is not acceptable. Neither is the soliciting or recruiting of our members for other websites or mailing lists permitted.

Your membership to MarshallForum.com is a privilege, not a right. If you don’t agree with the rules, you should find a discussion site that better meets your expectations. Although we value every member and want you to be here, if your membership causes us trouble, we may choose to suspend or ban you. We reserve the right to suspend or ban any member for any reason, not limited to the above rules.

Violation of any of these rules will bring consequences, determined on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

in addendum to #5. No complaining about other forums allowed either. A lot of people at other forums are also members here. That includes mod's/admin/staff. We don't like it when they have threads complaining about the Marshall Forum & in turn, let's not have any complaining about them.

Thank you!


----------

